

Ask HN: Simple Project Scheduling Software? - atjoslin

I'm currently doing a 6-month project for a client.<p>We want to simply create a schedule where I put each component of the project, how long it will take estimated, including hopefully some sort of beta testing/fixing time.<p>Then I give the software a start date and it will spit out a schedule.<p>Then when things change/go wrong/go right in the future, I should be able to change a date or a duration, and it will re-calculate my dates.<p>Does anyone know of this sort of software?
======
bokglobule
Microsoft Excel can do this (or Google docs if you prefer) assuming you setup
the formulas to do the calculation. Pretty simple IMO. Some people prefer a
more formal project system like Microsoft Project. A web app that is popular
is Basecamp by 37signals.

If you have an existing app, you can try this:
<http://www.projectcodemeter.com/cost_estimation/kop1.html>

